# Separating E. uatuman eggsack



## Madeline (Mar 28, 2005)

We have an E. uatuman eggsack that is 2nd in-star and I statred separating it tonight. I think there will be about 125 spiderlings.
One of the pictures is of me seperating the sack and the other picture is of the sack.


----------



## Mattyb (Mar 28, 2005)

Wow that is cool. How old are you? Are those all your Ts?



-Mattyb


----------



## anderstd (Mar 28, 2005)

Looks like you had your work cut out for you. Hope you had some fun.


----------



## shogun804 (Mar 28, 2005)

very cool pics :clap: , hope you had fun  looks like a lot of work...


----------



## Blasphemy (Mar 28, 2005)

Mattyb said:
			
		

> Wow that is cool. How old are you? Are those all your Ts?
> 
> 
> 
> -Mattyb


 I was thinking the same thing until I read her profile and it states that Botar is her stepdad, so that about explains things. Nice pics


----------



## evil_educator (Mar 28, 2005)

yeah lol. now i know..


----------



## Mattyb (Mar 28, 2005)

Blasphemy said:
			
		

> I was thinking the same thing until I read her profile and it states that Botar is her stepdad, so that about explains things. Nice pics




Ahhh i see, thanks for pointing that out for me. Lucky her huh ;P 



-Mattyb


----------



## Botar (Mar 29, 2005)

Mattyb said:
			
		

> Lucky her huh ;P
> 
> 
> 
> -Mattyb


I'm not sure how lucky she feels, but she's a lot of help.  Her two sisters help out a lot too.  Her brother isn't really old enough to do much with the spiders yet, but he likes to "work" with the roaches and he puts shipping boxes together for me sometimes.  All in all, a good bunch of kids... I think I'll keep them.

Botar


----------



## Rob1985 (Mar 29, 2005)

WOW!!!!! That is quite an extensive lab ya got goin' on there BOTAR!!!!!!!  :worship:  :worship:  That is what my room is gonna look like here before long!!!!!!!! :}


----------



## Aviculariinae (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi,
Nice sweat shop 
Better get on too social welfare,can,t believe you are into child labour LOL ;-)

Is that a nike sign in the background


----------



## WhyTeDraGon (Mar 29, 2005)

Madeline said:
			
		

> We have an E. uatuman eggsack that is 2nd in-star and I statred separating it tonight. I think there will be about 125 spiderlings.
> One of the pictures is of me seperating the sack and the other picture is of the sack.


ahhhh, they're climbing all over your shirt!


----------



## tosik (Mar 29, 2005)

it congratulates !! I  will commit on Saturday uatuman  I hope that all will be oky


----------



## Botar (Mar 29, 2005)

Aviculariinae said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Nice sweat shop
> Better get on too social welfare,can,t believe you are into child labour LOL ;-)
> 
> Is that a nike sign in the background


You think the age is bad, you should see their hourly wages.    There is a fairly decent benefits package that includes tuition incentives... more like directives.

Botar


----------



## Steve (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi Madeline,

could you please post a picture from the female(mother of the slings)?

Cheers,
Steffen


----------



## jbrd (Mar 29, 2005)

now theres a big collection of T's, did you all see the shelves? how many do you have?


----------



## Deschain (Mar 29, 2005)

Botar...do you have any pics of your whole T room posted anywhere on the boards? If you do, could you please post a link...and if not, is there any chance you could post some in the future?

I'm going to assume that what we see in the pic in this thread isn't even close to what you've got on the other three walls, so I'd really like to see some of the setups and shelving you've come across/up with during your time in the hobby. 

I bet I'm not the only one either! 


Thanks.


----------



## Botar (Mar 29, 2005)

Deschain said:
			
		

> Botar...do you have any pics of your whole T room posted anywhere on the boards?


Not since the move... we moved to a new house in November, 2004.  I took some shots from different angles for you.  There is about 375 linear feet of shelving with housing over 5,000 tarantulas... not counting current sacs.  When we moved in I installed a dishwasher and a utility sink, but they aren't in the pictures as that was where I was standing to take some of them.

Botar


----------



## Brian S (Mar 29, 2005)

Botar, that room sure looks familiar lol


----------



## Joe1968 (Mar 29, 2005)

Botar said:
			
		

> Not since the move... we moved to a new house in November, 2004.  I took some shots from different angles for you.  There is about 375 linear feet of shelving with housing over 5,000 tarantulas... not counting current sacs.  When we moved in I installed a dishwasher and a utility sink, but they aren't in the pictures as that was where I was standing to take some of them.
> 
> Botar



WOW!!!! am I the only one drooling here.   
so thats what the Botar T factory looks like...I've always wonder.


----------



## Gsc (Mar 29, 2005)

Nice set-up...I have a smaller T room... I might have to try your shelving style...looks very space conserving....  what temp do you keep your room heated to...mine usually stays around 78 degrees... wondering if I should bring the temps up a few degrees...

AWSOME pictures... and everything looks so clean!


----------



## shogun804 (Mar 29, 2005)

:drool:  :drool:  :drool:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :clap:  :clap:  :clap: that set up rules botar, excellent T room. that must be fun when it comes time to feed


----------



## Deschain (Mar 29, 2005)

First...let me say thanks Botar. Then let me say, nothing! I'm pretty much speechless!

That's just awesome. To see not only so many Ts in one place, but to see them so nicely arranged. 

Do you have any T that you have in display cases? I imagined that once someone aquired "X" amount of tarantulas that the majority would be in plastic shoeboxes, tupperware etc...but I always wondered what species, would be the favorites to get displayed, and what type of display tanks they get.

I know you're pretty busy, so I appreciate your time and effort. Thanks again.


----------



## Botar (Mar 29, 2005)

@ Gsc - Winter temps are low 70's and summer temps are upper 70's to low 80's.  I heat with electric space heaters when I'm out of the room and a propane space heater when I'm in it.  I obtained the propane heater in case of power outages and decided to put it to use when I'm in the room.  In my old house I had a room humidifier to keep humidity in the 40% to 50% range.  In the basement, the humidity stays up and if it drops I pull the hose off the back of the clothes drier for a boost of warm, moist air.

@ shogun - It is ALWAYS time to feed.  I feed pretty much continuously when I'm not shipping, unpacking shipments, or at a show.

@ Deschain - None are on display.  A display tank would take up precious room and time.  I have some favorites, but they all receive the same treatment.

Botar


----------



## Gsc (Mar 29, 2005)

thanks buddy!  Beautiful set-up...


----------



## cryptly (Mar 29, 2005)

5,000 T's. . .wow.      Very impressive setup, thanks for sharing the pics.   :worship:   

I'm guessing you must use some sort of database/spread sheet to keep track of that many T's.


----------



## FRAZE01 (Mar 29, 2005)

I have to say that I am speechless at that set-up


----------



## Madeline (Mar 29, 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> Hi Madeline,
> 
> could you please post a picture from the female(mother of the slings)?
> 
> ...


The mother is burrowed right now but when she comes out I'll take a picture of her.


----------



## Botar (Mar 29, 2005)

cryptly said:
			
		

> I'm guessing you must use some sort of database/spread sheet to keep track of that many T's.


Yes.  At the moment I have them on a spread sheet.  I've acquired Quickbooks POS, but I just haven't had the time to get it set up.

Botar


----------



## baboons24 (Mar 30, 2005)

very nice. i can't imagine how many hours you put in a day botar. i dream of having something like that, but maybe on a smaller scale. but did you think that you would be at the volume you are at now back when you first started selling t's? i want to breed a couple speciesbut i'm going to wait till i'm more experienced. i've only been keeping for 2 years now. i'm looking foward to ordering from you when i get some extra $. your highly regarded on the boards.      in awe   :worship:


----------



## Botar (Mar 30, 2005)

baboons24 said:
			
		

> very nice. i can't imagine how many hours you put in a day botar. i dream of having something like that, but maybe on a smaller scale. but did you think that you would be at the volume you are at now back when you first started selling t's? i want to breed a couple speciesbut i'm going to wait till i'm more experienced. i've only been keeping for 2 years now. i'm looking foward to ordering from you when i get some extra $. your highly regarded on the boards.      in awe   :worship:


I didn't know what to expect and things just kind of grew on their own.  At this size the business is somewhat like being a dairy farmer.  You never get a day off and the hours each day are very long.  However, since this is what I was doing in my free time before I retired, I don't mind doing it all day long now.

I think Madeline is planning on getting some pictures of the E. uatuman mom after school and posting them.  She didn't have time last night as I had her working in the sweat shop again... feeding A. genic's.  Thanks Madeline.

Botar


----------



## Rob1985 (Mar 30, 2005)

WOW!!!!!!!! now that is what is takes to run Botarby8s   My parents would not only hate me if I had my room like that, I am pretty sure they would murder me too!!! :?  :wall:  :}


----------



## jdcarrel (Mar 30, 2005)

the setup looks great.  Can't wait to visit and blow some money.


----------



## Madeline (Mar 30, 2005)

*Picture of E. uatuman mother*

Here is the picture of the mother of the E. uatuman sack. She hasn't molted since she made the sack.(I deleted the pic)


----------

